# Pride of Dover



## howardws (Aug 15, 2009)

It looks as if P&O Ferries Pride of Dover is on her way to the scrappie shortly.

http://www.doverferryphotosforums.co.uk/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=2889


----------



## Rogerfrench (Feb 25, 2010)

You have to log in to see that forum.


----------



## howardws (Aug 15, 2009)

Sorry about that! She's been lying in Tilbury for a couple of years with nobody showing any real interest in buying her. She's been kept on power until recently but is now dead ship. A deep sea tug is in attendance, the bitts on her bow have been strengthened, a 3M bulkhead has been fitted across the after end of her top vehicle deck to stop her flooding if she becomed pooped under tow and it appears that the tug is now waiting for the weather to abate before starting the tow.

There is a lot of surmise as to why she hasn't sold. My feeling is that she is too big for most companies that buy second hand and possibly too complicated in the engine room for an outfit that would want to run her with minimum manning.

Apart from that she was becoming a bit of an old dog when I was Chief Engineer ten years ago!


----------



## mikecambrai (Dec 19, 2012)

I have been trying to follow the passage of the Pride of Dover or Pride as she is now known. This morning the tug was passing 60 miles east of Malta, but I don''t know what if anything she is towing. The tug is however bound for Tuzla in Turkey where they actually repair ships rather than scrap them. I hope this is the case.


----------



## Sailtie (Jan 23, 2008)

Phew! Glad you mentioned you were talking about a ship. I thought they might be taking my old mate Black Jack Pearson to the scrappies.


----------



## howardws (Aug 15, 2009)

She's off the shipbreaking beach at Aliaga now.


----------



## mikecambrai (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes, I've been trackiing her on the AIS. Initially it said bound for Tuzla, but then changed to Aliaga. I hope that someone will be able to take the final photo.


----------



## mikecambrai (Dec 19, 2012)

The tug Eide Fighter has now left Aliaga this evening bound for Istanbul. I assume that the Pride of Dover is now on the beach or awaiting that to go there.
I don't know how to get further information or picture as location nowadays is by AIS and the Pride is a dead ship.


----------



## Carlr (Feb 18, 2013)

*P&O Pride of Dover*

Hi Everyone,

I wonder if anyone can help me with a Pride of Dover query? I have managed to obtain a bulk head light from the scrap yard in Turkey that dealt with The Dover. They tell me it is from Dover - probably engine room. Does anyone remember these light fittings on-borad Dover?

I've attached a pic.

Thanks for your help

Carl


----------

